# Weights or calisthenics



## ricefan1 (Dec 21, 2007)

I was wondering if there was an advantage to one or the other when it comes to EMS work. I know that something is better than nothing, but just trying to prepare myself as much as possible for the future. Thanks.


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pilates and yoga*

I don't know much about them but i would suggest pilates or yoga!
I lost a significant amount of weight and felt so good wile doing it! 
you can download the videos on a torrent site or they are usualy on public programing in the early morning!


----------



## fit4duty (Dec 24, 2007)

*weights, calesthenics, pilates or yoga*



ricefan1 said:


> I was wondering if there was an advantage to one or the other when it comes to EMS work. I know that something is better than nothing, but just trying to prepare myself as much as possible for the future. Thanks.





Nocturnatrix said:


> I don't know much about them but i would suggest pilates or yoga!
> I lost a significant amount of weight and felt so good wile doing it!
> you can download the videos on a torrent site or they are usualy on public programing in the early morning!



how about all of the above. 

The requirements of the the job if you are purely ambulance based obviously don't require the same physiologic demands as fire fighting. However that does not mean your body systems don't need cardiovascular conditioning to function optimally, because it does. Do you need to transform yourself into some behemoth knuckle dragger to handle some of the loads that you will be required to carry? Of course not, but an adequate strength base will allow you to perform better, more efficient and safer for both you and your partner. Will yoga/pilates protect you from a back injury? Probably not however, learning how to breath properly, learning efficient balance.  movement and neuro-muscular integration with your body weight as the primary source of resistance may prevent you from putting your body in a position where an injury is more likely to occur.

The point is this: 

THERE IS NO SINGLE MODALITY THAT WILL SERVE ALL OF YOUR BODIES NEEDS

What is required is variety, consistency and the drive to continually push yourself further as things get easier. 

So pick something that you are comfortable with and move on from there. BUT don't think for a minute that yoga and pilates are for lightweights. Because learning how to properly and efficiently manipulate your body in space is an extremely difficult task for the de-trained (read couch potato) as well as the experienced meat-head but it is absolutely essential. And yes you will need to learn how to move some weight since adaption can only occur when you move your system past its established limits and create a new higher standard. Yoga/pilates are just not going to prepare you structurally to deal with the fat bodies that you will face over the course of your career. Most ambulance departments I know aren't worried about their employees increasing their max VO2 but, the benefits of improved cardiovascular conditioning and efficiency or just too numerous mention so it is just as important as the other methods above.

Take what YOU need from each area, so that you can build YOUR system into what YOU need it to do for YOU.

(don't forget to eat )


----------



## spidermedic (Jan 1, 2008)

My suggestion is to watch your weight, and get both cardio and resistance training with a focus on your core. 

Heart attacks are one of the more common ways for an EMS provider to die on the job and back injuries are endemic in the industry. 

I don't have all of the down time or the ability to work out while on the job like the fire guys I know, so sometime getting in exercise can be  a struggle. My main programs are cycling and kettlebells, which is nice because the workout can be as short or long as I like and there's no trip to the gym. But, as has already been said, anything is better than nothing.


----------



## OnceAnEagle (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll echo the core strengthening routines as the most important... a strong back is a much less likely to be hurt back. 

I've always been a fan of the squat exercises, especially for this line of work. We emphasize using our legs for everything, why not start there?

A simple way to get into the routine is this: wake up, do twenty push ups and twenty sit ups. Easy? Do more. Hard? Do what you can until you fail. Then go for a jog of about twenty minutes, either outside, on a track, or on a treadmill.

My mom (45, shhhh!) actually just lost damn near twenty pounds just by walking for a few miles a day on a treadmill. Her cholesterol (always a concern in this line of work, with the crappy diets we seem to have) has dropped like a spent rockets, her endurance and energy are up all day long, and she sleeps better. Did I mention she has a bone spur in her back?

Likewise, my grandfather (73) started volunteering at a conservation center in Erie, PA. He didn't like waiting for the horribly slow elevator everyday to ride up to the 4th floor, so he took the stairs. Six months later, his calves are larger and more muscular than mine (and I'm military!), and he's in the best shape of his life.

Simple activities can be a work out... take the stairs more often, do your morning calisthenics, walk to the store when weather permit... it's all about bring active.

As always, "consult a physician before starting any new exercise routine".

It's hard to tell what to suggest you start with, as far as routine goes, without knowing you any. Are you active, not so much? Younger, older? Male, female? I'm not around here very often, so if that's common knowledge, my apologies.

Try this as a benchmark: how many push-ups and sit-ups can you do without breaking form? Stopping to rest for no longer than 3 seconds.


----------

